# chasquido



## Cecilio

Hola a tots. Estic intentant trobar un equivalent en català per a la paraula castellana "chasquido", en particular quan es refereix al "chasquido de la lengua". Per molt que busque no trobe una traducció satisfactòria.


----------



## louhevly

Cecilio said:


> Hola a tots. Estic intentant trobar un equivalent en català per a la paraula castellana "chasquido", en particular quan es refereix al "chasquido de la lengua". Per molt que busque no trobe una traducció satisfactòria.



http://www.grec.net/cgibin/mlt00x.pgm?GECART=0007814
espetec?

Soroll sec que fa una cosa en esclatar o esberlar-se bruscament. L'espetec de la bomba. 

Castellà: chasquido; (fort i sec) estampido, estallido; fer un espetec dar un estallido 

Anglès: crash, crack; (el llamp) clap, burst 

Francès: claquement, détonation ; (del llamp) coup de tonnerre 

Alemany: Knall 

Lou


----------



## Cecilio

L'equivalent en anglès seria més aviat "click" ("chasquear" = "to click"), en frases del tipus: "She clicked her tongue". Tinc la impressió que la paraula catalana "espetec" no queda molt bé per traduïr aquest concepte.


----------



## xupxup

A casa diem que fem petar la llengua per referir-nos a aquest soroll, sobretot per expressar desaprovació, o quan estem amoinats, o quan una cosa no surt bé. Diem, per exemple, "Què et passa que fas petar la llengua?" però és clar que només ho he sentit en aquesta forma. Vull dir que és una perífrasi i no un nom, com "chasquido". Però em sembla que en lingüística per referir-se a aquest tipus de sons, que algunes llengües fan servir, en diuen "clics" com en anglès.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

El diccionari bilingüe dóna "espetec", "fer espetegar" la llengua, però jo també ho veig com tu, Cecilio, no m'acaba de lligar. També dóna "clac". Jo ho dic com Xupxup, "fer petar".
A part d'això, una vegada em vaig trobar amb una expressió que no havia sentit mai i que volia dir justament això: "tocar l'ase". 


_11_ * tocar l'ase*  Aplicar la llengua a la part anterior del paladar i abaixar-la de cop produint un so que expressa contrarietat. _No toquis l'ase i fes-ho._ 


Ho vaig trobar molt curiós...

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Jo he trobat * esclafit* i * espetec* en el meu diccionari.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

A casa meva també en diem "fer petar la llengua". Això de "No toquis l'ase i fés-ho" ho deia el meu avi, però jo no havia entès mai que es referia a això, quina il.luminació!!!


----------



## su123

Bones,
Jo també utilitzo fer "petar la llengua", però a partir d'ara posaré en pràctica "tocar l'ase", és genial! Gràcies Betulina!


----------



## Cecilio

Estareu d'acord amb mi que totes dues expressions, "tocar l'ase" i "fer petar la llengua", són molt col·loquials. Sembla que en català no existeix un terme equivalent en el registre formal o estàndar, tal com passa en espanytol amb "chasquear"/"chasquido" o en l'anglès amb "click".


----------



## Samaruc

No sé... A mi l'esclafit que ha proposat en Panja més amunt em sona prou bé. Diria que sí que he sentit "fer esclafir la llengua" o "fer un esclafit amb la llengua", però ara dubte... Això sí, "esclafit " té un sentit més ampli que "chasqueo", per exemple, almenys pel meu entorn, un esclafit pot ser també una bufetada.


----------

